# Canyon Hinterbau Ständer



## yoschi1 (22. Januar 2013)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von dem Canyon Hinterbau Ständer?
Steht das Bike Stabil - auch bei kleineren Montagearbeiten?
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir einen bestelle. Ist grad auf 24,95 Reduziert


----------



## xyzHero (22. Januar 2013)

Kommt natürlich darauf an, was du machen möchtest.
Aber generell ist es dafür nicht geeignet. Wenn das Rad nicht 100%ig parallel im Ständer steht, drückt er sogar gegen die Bremsscheibe.

Spar dir das Geld und kauf dir einen vernünftigen Montageständer.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoschi1 (22. Januar 2013)

und wenn man Ihn nur zum abstellen vom Bike möchte? Oder drückt er da auch gegen die Bremsscheib?


----------



## Micha382 (22. Januar 2013)

Da kannst es auch an die Wand lehnen, ist günstiger und verbiegt die Bremsscheibe nicht


----------



## MikeZ (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn man das Rad gerade reinstellt und den Lenker nach rechts dreht, "fällt" das Bike vom Ständer weg, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit der Bremsscheibe.
Allerdings würde ich mal bei Rose, Bike-Components, etc. nach so einem Ständer suchen. Da gibt es die gleichen, nur ohne Canyon-Logo, für die Hälfte....

Edit: z.B. der hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27746_Hinterradstaender-26--.html


----------



## yoschi1 (23. Januar 2013)

An die Wand lehnen wäre auch ne möglichkeit 

Hmm, werde mir glaub nen anderen Ständer als den von Canyon holen. Was habt Ihr denn so Daheim in Gebrauch wo Ihr damit zufrieden seit?


----------



## Micha382 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne Wand in Gebrauch, die kostet nichts und funktioniert sehr gut ;-)


----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

also ich hab jemanden der das die ganze zeit schön sauber hält


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Januar 2013)

Kann nichts gegenteiliges gegen den Ständer schreiben.
Schaut gut aus. Bikes stehen gut drin. Keine Probleme mit den Bremsscheiben.

Habe 2 Stück:
a) steht in der Wohnung, um mein Bike zu... hmm, "ständern" (am Bikestandort ist keine Wand zum Anlehnen vorhanden)
b) steht im Keller fürs Winterbike bzw. dann Draußen, wenn nach einer Tour etwas Pflege benötigt wird (auch keine Anlehnmöglichkeit vorhanden).
Dafür wuchte ich nicht den dicken Montageständer raus.
Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (28. Januar 2013)

Zum abstellen haben ich diesen Ständer:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-fahrradstaender-rastplatz-sl/aid:555014

Kleinere Wartungsarbeiten wie z.B. Bremssattel zentrieren, Vorbauwechsel, etc. sind damit auch auch möglich.

Für alles andere habe ich den Montageständer.


----------

